# Rainforest terrarium in progress



## peterb (Dec 7, 2009)

day 0










day 1










day 5


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looking good!!


----------



## reptile_jones (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow, that is going to look amazing when it grows in!


----------



## Ken (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice. I love the depth you created with the hardscape. What did you use for substrate?


----------



## Herpetology101 (Jan 14, 2010)

What was the red plant in the first pic and why did you take it out?


----------



## peterb (Dec 7, 2009)

Julio said:


> looking good!!





reptile_jones said:


> Wow, that is going to look amazing when it grows in!





Ken said:


> Nice. I love the depth you created with the hardscape. What did you use for substrate?





Herpetology101 said:


> What was the red plant in the first pic and why did you take it out?


Thank you for nice feedback!

I use coco husk mix with unfertilized peat for substrate. 
The red plant is a red leaf fittonia (not sure what its called in english). 
No plant has been removed but I have moved some of the plants.
And there are more to come of course.
I will update with more pictures, when a few neoregelia varieties has been planted. 

/Peter


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

lookin good. Did you use great stuff for the background? love the big ledges
what's going in there?


----------



## peterb (Dec 7, 2009)

Day 23. Cool lian in place.



dendro-dude said:


> Did you use great stuff for the background?


Yes great stuff it is and silicone.

/Peter


----------



## bronz (Jul 29, 2008)

Do you know what sort of fittonia that is? I bought a fittonia superba 'red' which looks like that as an aquarium plant a week ago and added it to my viv, both in and out of the water feature. However the emersed plant is suffering by the look of it, the leaves are turning green in places and dying off. Could that be due to the transition from the water? I've heard these plants are pretty hardy.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

hope you dont lose froglets to that flytrap! But it probably wont live long in there anyway.
Otherwise I really like the setup, and love that piece of vine wood you have


----------



## peterb (Dec 7, 2009)

frogparty said:


> hope you dont lose froglets to that flytrap!


The venus flytrap is placed for preventing _Anthrax trifasciata_ (I think they´re called, or maybe sorrow fly) to spread. Anyway I´ve also added a pinguicula weser just in case. Maybe I will take both out when the tropical and spahgnum moss have established. Haven´t decided yet.


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Is there a drainage layer??


----------



## peterb (Dec 7, 2009)

dendro-dude said:


> Is there a drainage layer??


Yes, a pretty clever one.


http://www.dusk.se/Mergedexoterra50.jpg

/Peter


----------



## peterb (Dec 7, 2009)

Day 65

The terrarium is now finished and escape proof.

plants:

Didymochlaena
Dracaena Sanderiana
ficus pumila
Hoya Carnosa Compacta
Peperomia
pinguicula weser
Hoya acicularis
Riccia fluitans
Syngonium erythrophyllum
Neoregelia ampullacea
Neoregelia schultesiana
Ficus sp. ”Panama”
Syngonium wendlandii
Episcia sp.
Green and red Fittonia
Tillandsia chlorophylla?


/Peter


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

Looks good! What is going to live in there?


----------

